# A Fourth Novel About the California Missions



## longknife

For some reason, I did not submit the manuscript of the fourth novel I wrote in the series, Father Serra's Legacy. I can't tell you why. I'd finished the first draft along with a revision and thought it was ready for publication. But, I hesitated. Time has passed and the contractual obligations no longer exist. So, I have the right to do with it whatever I wish.



With that in mind, I am going to do yet one more revision of INDEPENDENCE FLOWERS – THE MISSIONS WITHER; _Florecer de la Independencia – Marchitar las Misiónes._



And, when it is complete, I will self-publish it on Amazon.com. In the meantime, I am going to publish each chapter as I finish it here on this blog. I owe it to you, those who've taken the time to follow this blog and my laziness in not posting on a regular basis.



I hope you enjoy and, yet again, I'm asking you to check one of the boxes at the bottom of this post, along with any comments you care to make. Comments are especially important to me as they will tell me if I'm going in the right direction.



Thanks and enjoy.


----------



## longknife

Chapter One – The Missions Wither now online @ http://msgdaleday.blogspot.com

Enjoy and give me your feedback please.


----------



## longknife

Chapter Two has been posted @ http://msgdaleday.blogspot.com


----------



## longknife

Chapter Four - *1814 – Traveling El Camino Real* *and Viewing the Destruction of Many Earthquakes is currently available @ https://msgdaleday.blogspot.com*


----------



## longknife

Chapter Five - 1815 – A New Governor – Changes Far Away now online @ https://msgdaleday.blogspot.com


----------



## longknife

Chapter Six – 1815 – Visiting the Friar's Hospital is now nline @ https://msgdaleday.blogspot.com This refers to then Visita San Rafael to the north across the bay where Natives went to be cured of diseases encountered in the area of Mission San Francisco.


----------



## longknife

Chapter Seven – The Missions Wither now online @ https://msgdaleday.blogspot.com. Flying in the face of royal decrees as smuggling increases.


----------



## longknife

Chapter Eight of The Missions Wither now online @ https://msgdaleday.blogspot.com. It's about 1817 with a great harvest and exploring the rivers on the inland areas – and finding that shiny yellow stuff and keeping it secret.


----------



## longknife

Chapter Nine – The Missions Wither, 1818 – Unwanted Visitors is about a pirate attack on Monte Rey in which the pirates gain little but livestock and some foodstuffs. The presidio survives with repairable damage. Read @ https://msgdaleday.blogspot.com


----------



## longknife

Chapter Ten – The Missions Wither is now online @ https://msgdaledayblogspot.com. The aftermath of the pirate raid means rebuilding and trying to prepare for other raids in the future.


----------



## longknife

Chapter Eleven – The Missions Wither, 1820 Revolutions everywhere, a quest for freedom started by the Americans, is now online @ https://msgdaleday.blogspot.com


----------



## longknife

The Missions Wither – Chapter Twelve not available @ https://msgdaleday.blogspot.com. Early 1821 – Dark News From Mexico about the unrest and possible revolution.


----------



## longknife

The Missions Wither – Chapter Thirteen – Early 1822 – A New Year – A New Ruler. Word reaches California about the end of Spanish Rule in Mexico and the establishment of the Empire of Mexico and the Three Guarantees is now available @ Father Serra's Legacy


----------



## longknife

Chapter Fourteen – The Missions Wither - End of 1822 – Major Changes Coming. The Family improves their haven while dark news comes from Mexico. Post available @ Father Serra's Legacy


----------



## Cellblock2429

longknife said:


> Chapter One – The Missions Wither now online @ http://msgdaleday.blogspot.com
> 
> Enjoy and give me your feedback please.



/---- I stopped reading after the third paragraph. Nothing compelling with too much tell and not enough show. Sorry.


----------



## longknife

Augustin Iturbide, Emperor of Mexico

Chapter Fifteen – The Missions Wither – 1823 – Mexican California No real changes in the territory far from Mexico City but fears of what may come. Now available at https://msgdaleday.blogspot.com


----------



## longknife

Chapter Sixteen – The Missions Wither. 1824 – The Indians at Misión Santa Inés Rebel because of cruelty from soldiers against the wishes of the friars and without permission from the governor. A new Mexican governor arrives in the Territory of California. Now available online @ https://msgdaleday.blogspot.com


----------



## longknife

Chapter Seventeen (Part Two) The Missions Wither now available @ https://msgdaleday.blogspot.com


----------



## longknife

Chapter Twenty – The Missions Wither. 1827 – Big Social Doings in Monte Rey. At last, the new Mexican territorial governor deigns to travel from San Diego, where he prefers the weather and the daughter of one of the local families, to Monte Rey to attend the first territorial assembly. He's vain and not very impressive, constantly scribbling notes on little cards. Now online @ https://msgdaleday.blogspot.com. Enjoy


----------



## longknife

Chapter Twenty-One, The Missions Wither – 1828 – Calls for secularization – taking the missions away from the friars and turning them over to the Indians. This was the time of the first meeting of the territorial diputación or assembly with the governor actually traveling to Monte Rey. Now available @ http://msgdaleday.blogspot.com


----------



## Weatherman2020

longknife said:


> For some reason, I did not submit the manuscript of the fourth novel I wrote in the series, Father Serra's Legacy. I can't tell you why. I'd finished the first draft along with a revision and thought it was ready for publication. But, I hesitated. Time has passed and the contractual obligations no longer exist. So, I have the right to do with it whatever I wish.
> 
> 
> 
> With that in mind, I am going to do yet one more revision of INDEPENDENCE FLOWERS – THE MISSIONS WITHER; _Florecer de la Independencia – Marchitar las Misiónes._
> 
> 
> 
> And, when it is complete, I will self-publish it on Amazon.com. In the meantime, I am going to publish each chapter as I finish it here on this blog. I owe it to you, those who've taken the time to follow this blog and my laziness in not posting on a regular basis.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy and, yet again, I'm asking you to check one of the boxes at the bottom of this post, along with any comments you care to make. Comments are especially important to me as they will tell me if I'm going in the right direction.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and enjoy.


Do you live in California or is this just of interest to you?


----------



## longknife

Weatherman2020 said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason, I did not submit the manuscript of the fourth novel I wrote in the series, Father Serra's Legacy. I can't tell you why. I'd finished the first draft along with a revision and thought it was ready for publication. But, I hesitated. Time has passed and the contractual obligations no longer exist. So, I have the right to do with it whatever I wish.
> 
> 
> 
> With that in mind, I am going to do yet one more revision of INDEPENDENCE FLOWERS – THE MISSIONS WITHER; _Florecer de la Independencia – Marchitar las Misiónes._
> 
> 
> 
> And, when it is complete, I will self-publish it on Amazon.com. In the meantime, I am going to publish each chapter as I finish it here on this blog. I owe it to you, those who've taken the time to follow this blog and my laziness in not posting on a regular basis.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy and, yet again, I'm asking you to check one of the boxes at the bottom of this post, along with any comments you care to make. Comments are especially important to me as they will tell me if I'm going in the right direction.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you live in California or is this just of interest to you?
Click to expand...


I was born and grew up in California and left to enter the Army. Went back briefly for various tours at Fort Ord and the Presidio of Monterey and San Francisco. I guess that's the reason for my deep interest in the missions as they played such a huge role in the state's history. I also began to learn how far from the truth the history of the state as taught in the classrooms.

As an aside, I've recently posted chapters 23, 24, and 25, the last one have some background of Los Angeles in 1830.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

I know you from another site.  

Is anyone reading your book?


----------



## longknife

Tipsycatlover said:


> I know you from another site.
> 
> Is anyone reading your book?



At the moment, no. I haven't published it yet and won't for some time. If you'd care to look it over and comment, send me a private message and we can work something out.


----------

